# Where to marry a Filipina



## WestieRed (May 7, 2013)

Been living in the Philippines over two years now and have decided to get married. Took dating many women here to find one that I feel is genuine and trustworthy so now is the time. 

Getting married in the Philippines like most things in this country is not easy nor is getting married here desirable. 

The advice I'm seeking is to learn the quickest path to marriage. We desire children and won't have or attempt to have them until marriage, I'm 47 and at this point in life feel the sooner the better. 

The cleanest path to do this is a fiance visa but that will take many months which I will consider if there are not any other paths to take. 

What I'm hoping for is the ability to visit another country, marry there and have America and the Philippines recognize the marriage. 

If what I'm trying to do is not possible than getting married here or getting the fiance visa will be our only choices. 

If doing the fiance visa would we then be able to marry in Guam? I so do not want to make a trip to America to get married. 

Thoughts?


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Congrats westie
Sorry i don't have the answer. Marriage isn't so hard in pinas. 10 day wait,marriage counselling.


----------



## WestieRed (May 7, 2013)

lefties43332 said:


> Congrats westie
> Sorry i dont have the answer. Marriage isn't so hard in pinas. 10 day wait,marriage counselling.


I'm not getting married with the idea of getting divorced however I also understand these thing happen and happen often. For this reason I'd rather get married outside of this country.


----------



## Donwarner87 (Jan 18, 2016)

I would how you are marrying her because you are in live with each other, which inn sure it's the case. If you not planning on moving to the U.S. then just marry here, then apply for a tourist visit when you want to visit home. Then if you decide to move to the U.S. in the future get a K1/2 (?) visa for the misses. Just a suggestion. I know that tourist visa can be obtained fairly quickly. Good luck in what ever you decide to do.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

As a foreigner you can still divorce in the Philippines. I really don't see what you are worried about. Getting married in the Philippines is no more difficult than getting married anywhere else. And you will be able to share the happy occasion with her family and friends.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

WestieRed said:


> Been living in the Philippines over two years now and have decided to get married. Took dating many women here to find one that I feel is genuine and trustworthy so now is the time.
> 
> Getting married in the Philippines like most things in this country is not easy nor is getting married here desirable.
> 
> ...


Hi Westie

We got married in Seychelles. For us there were numerous reasons, not the least being it is a wonderful place for a wedding and honeymoon. Try this link .....oops just realised I am not allowed to post links to businesses etc. I will pm you the details.


----------



## JM101 (Jan 6, 2015)

We decided to get married here as it turned out to be the easiest way from all the choices, and yes it was actually easy...(of course not as easy as Las Vegas, but that's another story).

Enjoying every moment.

JM101


----------



## WestieRed (May 7, 2013)

Donwarner87 said:


> I would how you are marrying her because you are in live with each other, which inn sure it's the case. If you not planning on moving to the U.S. then just marry here, then apply for a tourist visit when you want to visit home. Then if you decide to move to the U.S. in the future get a K1/2 (?) visa for the misses. Just a suggestion. I know that tourist visa can be obtained fairly quickly. Good luck in what ever you decide to do.



I wish getting a tourist visa was actually a quick process. Most get turned down.


----------



## JM101 (Jan 6, 2015)

We were doing all the flip-flopping as to either go back to Las Vegas using (A) a Fiancé Visa or (B) a Tourist Visa or (C) get married here in the Philippines and use a Spousal Visa at our convenience.

Because of all the USA Red Tape and since we wanted to get married quickly, we decided on (C) get married here and then use a Spousal Visa. The deciding factor was the speed of getting things done. This fit our plans the best and it turned out to be the best decision. 

One of the reasons as to why the Marriage process may seem slow in the Philippines is due to the modern equipment (lol) they use for record keeping...See Attached.

JM101

(Help....I don't know how to fix the attachment)


----------



## Huck658 (May 22, 2016)

most Filipino women want a traditional catholic wedding. My wife of 11 years did a civel wedding because of the waiting period. We had to get a Catholic wedding when she got to the states. It's important to them. If this is important to her, give in. It's better for her to have her special day, don't worry about speed


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

As Leftie said, getting married here is very easy. simple paperwork, 10 day wait.

Being a foreigner you can get a divorce outside the Philippines, no matter if you are married here or elsewhere. You just have to do some paperwork to get them to recognize the divorce. As an American, Guam is close, easy, and American. 


I had a link to an FAQ on the Los Angeles Philippine Consulate page that had a very good explanation of the divorce process for foreigner/Filipino marriages - but they redesigned their website and it is gone. I generally like to provide the reference link with an answer. Basically it described the scenario of how to make sure the Filipino can get remarried here. If the Filipino request the foreign divorce the Philippines will not recognize it for the Filipino (but will recognize it for the foreigner). If the foreigner files for the divorce, then the Philippine government will recognize it and both parties are free to remarry. This page explains it somewhat - but is not an official government site Judicial Recognition of a Foreign Divorce Decree | Philippine e-Legal Forum

This page describes the process, but does not have a good explanation of who can get the divorce: https://psa.gov.ph/civilregistratio...tion-effects-divorce-declared-foreign-country


----------



## Anthony1984 (Jun 20, 2016)

Guam is US, so yes


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

The same here in Manila...you can apply for and have your marriage certificate ready for the ceremony in about 10 to 12 days...less if you slip some cash under the table...

I am not sure why you are looking at a Fiancee Visa as an option...a Fiancee Visa is for taking your Fiancee to another country, like the US...but for marriage, you do not need a Visa of any kind if you and your bride to be are already here.

Just get all of your applicable paperwork and fill out the marriage application and get everything approved and filed and you are all set, then the marriage counseling class. Even if you hit some snags, you can still have it all completed within a months time, especially if you do like Lefties suggested and get outside of Manila into one of the provincial areas like Pinas and do it there very quickly...

Batangas and also Laguna, (both south of Manila), beach weddings are very popular and very quick to get done...

My wedding here in Manila, (Quezon City), took only 18 days start to finish but it was not a Church wedding, we had a Garden Wedding.


----------

